# Blackberry cake



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp nutmeg
3 tsp cinnamon
3 tsp all spice
1 cup butter
1 cup butter milk
1 1/2 cups black berry jam or preserves
2 cups of sugar
3 1/2 cups of cake flour
4 eggs

Cream butter and sugar first. Add eggs and cream thoroughly. Sift dry ingredients together. Add dry ingredients and buttermilk alternately to creamed mixture. Mix everything together thoroughly. Bake in 4 layers in greased pan at 350 degs for 20-25 mins. Put layers together with your favorite icing.


----------

